# cant get clock to"appear" on kindel 3



## k3k3k3k3 (Feb 7, 2011)

hi, new K3 (wifi only), user (in australia) and have THREE "issues" can't find fix 4.  i have looked in the formum logs and user guide.

1. I cant get clock to appear at top of first page on K3.  is this an overseas and/or softwear version issue ?

2. i am using gmail (html version) over wifi (free services provided by macdonalds and library's etc) and am experiancing two frustrations

A.  getting logged off ntwk after aproximatly 3 mins.  is thier an auto save (as when logged off all input is lost (thus assuming its a ntwk issue) or utility (an enquiry for eg) to keep the wifi connection, connected? not sure if this is a gmail html, K3 wifi (battery/power saving feature) or network connected device management issue? 

AND

B.  scroll down/up capability in message field in gmail is frustrating, it always returns to top of message not where it was last left (this occures every three minutes - see above) as is no spell check (aparently).  are these things to be lived with or is mobile version of gmail better/the fix?

personally had no problems others have written about re gmail and/or web access, other than those set out above and adult fat fingers on small keys.

I have found that KOBO leather K3 Notebook cover (comes in black matt and gloss black, red, orange, blue and shocking pink) from Boarders,the book retailer (thats the paper version) does the job for half the price of a Kindel cover(remember i am based in australia).  I understand Boarders in the USA have financial difficulties, so the covers may be cheaper still.  any help/assistance with above three issues would be apreciated.

one last point has anyone yet made a "joystick" to adher to the input button that will also click the directional buttons that surround the input button.  my thoughts were a smaller version (ibm think pad sized) of one of those four legged walking cains that the elderly use.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

k3k3k3k3 said:


> hi, new K3 (wifi only), user (in australia) and have THREE "issues" can't find fix 4. i have looked in the formum logs and user guide.
> 
> 1. I cant get clock to appear at top of first page on K3. is this an overseas and/or softwear version issue ?


The time appears when you press the Menu button. It will go away after a few seconds.

Mike


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Jmiked is correct, you press the menu button to make the top bar appear, this has the time on it.

There is no way at present of getting the bar to stay there all the time (except maybe to buy an older Kindle - I believe on the old ones the bar was there all the time, they made it hide on K3).

If the time is not on the top bar when you press Menu then this may be because the time is not set - I believe that only the 3G versions set the time automatically, on the wifi only version you have to set it in the settings menu.

Can't help on the gmail problems, I'm afraid, other than to suggest that (if you haven't already done so) you give the mobile version of gmail a try at m.gmail.com - may work a little better.


----------

